

Writing Cleaner Asynchronous Objective-C/Swift Code with PromiseKit - jakemarsh
http://littlebitesofcocoa.com/post/120620198336/13-writing-cleaner-asynchronous-code-with

======
morqon
Javier Soto gave a great talk on Promises/Futures at Swift Summit. There's an
edited transcript with code samples, if you haven't got time to watch:
[https://realm.io/news/swift-summit-javier-soto-
futures/](https://realm.io/news/swift-summit-javier-soto-futures/)

~~~
jakemarsh
Yes! Javi is a friend and this is a wonderful talk. I highly recommend it for
anyone who is interested in this topic!

